# jobs - gold coast



## marlee127 (Jul 29, 2012)

Im planning on moving to the goldcoast next year in QLD and i was wondering if anyone had information on the cost of living? average pay of hospitality jobs like waitressing? or average rent of a 1 or 2 bedroom apt? average regular daily costs like groceriess?

i have been reading websites that give me such a big range of things idk what to think so i decided to write on a forum to hear opinions from real ppl! or if you have good sources with this info id appreciate it


----------



## Abbi (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi  I used to live on the gold coast  (great place!) anyways... Rent for a one or two bedroom can range from beach front to river side to complexes.. So it can be as cheap as $250 a week and go up to $600 depending on what you want eg. Big garage, pool, gym facilities, city centre location etc 
Waitressing can have a minimum of $15 an hour but will usually be about $17 an hour plus tips  
Groceries... Is it just for yourself? If so I'd guess about $35-40 a week... Depending on how much you'd eat, I would spend about that for myself  that's including toiletries as well  but I might be a bit of a spender!  haha 

Good Luck!


----------

